# 5k miles with golf mixed in



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Headed on a journy along the gulf coast to Ocala Fl. with a few rounds of golf in there then to Wash DC and Greely Colo. got to test out the arm. then once I'm back in the land of Desert I'm ready to rumble in Las Vegas. take care everyone


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Hope you have a great trip. Eat lots of cake, and drink lots of beer (MGD?). Coz you'll be a broken man after I've whooped your a$$ - only kidding.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

"Rumble in Las Vegas"? Score cards, and everything? Hmmm, perhaps I should take this challenge a little more seriously. Maybe I will go to the dry lake bed today and work on my "thin" game. Why not, the dogs need some exercise, as do I. A good long hike never hurt anyone. I choose 2 iron this day. Have a safe trip. Enjoy the warmer weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*rumble in vegas*

All right Listen up you two. I just played an executive course here in Florida, my first round since last October, and I'm pleased with my ability to swing the club with little or no pain. Driving and long irons were hit very well yet anything inside 100 yards really needs work and my putting stunk yet I feel very positve that hobbit won't claim this as payback for the surrender Yorktown nor will you frog have to buy all the beer. I might have to.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Guys, I'm just looking for good company and sharp banter, and maybe several falling down waters. And I'm really looking forward to trying Bermuda grass... the last time I tried it it gave me a good whooping.

Went on-line at the weekend for visa's... Jeez, you guys are fussy who you let in.

Yorktown was forgiven a long time ago but you can't do that to tea


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I think I need to work on my "sharp banter". Me thinks "you're still a way" won't be good enough. 

BH you are going about the wrong way. You need to fly to Mexico, or Canada and just walk across the border. From what I've seen Mexico is the easier of the two....:laugh:

True story; I was getting search by TSA on a flight from Vegas to L.A. The guy was really going through my carry on stuff. While doing that I watch a guy who was obviously of Middle Eastern decent walk through the lines. Except for the metal detector, his carry on was not searched. I asked "why me and not him"? I was told by the TSA guy that if they searched him it would be considered "profiling".


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Big
Went on-line at the weekend for visa's... Jeez said:


> I think I need to work on my "sharp banter". Me thinks "you're still a way" won't be good enough.
> 
> BH you are going about the wrong way. You need to fly to Mexico, or Canada and just walk across the border. From what I've seen Mexico is the easier of the two....:laugh:
> 
> True story; I was getting search by TSA on a flight from Vegas to L.A. The guy was really going through my carry on stuff. While doing that I watch a guy who was obviously of Middle Eastern decent walk through the lines. Except for the metal detector, his carry on was not searched. I asked "why me and not him"? I was told by the TSA guy that if they searched him it would be considered "profiling".


Middle earth is always rejected by the age of man, we'll wait for you on the first tee. frog my wife and I were stopped at a border patrol check point in Texas and asked if we are American citizens I guess I should have driven the Dodge Ram instead of the chevy.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

broken tee said:


> Big
> Went on-line at the weekend for visa's... Jeez said:
> 
> 
> > It was probably the purple tuck, and roll, and the dingle ball thingies hanging from the rear view mirror that made you get stopped. Perhaps the hydraulic lift kit? Being a Chevy, it was a "must" to be checked out. :thumbsup:


----------

